# un squeezable spots!!



## Craig660

I have two nasty spots which i cant pop, what the **** am i meant to do.

I have tried and there just like go into a hard lump,

what the **** am i meant to do, i got a date in two days and need rifd ??

any ideas ???


----------



## RyanClarke

lance them with a needle


----------



## gym rat

ther boils mate, i get some right big ones that you can actually feel the shyt inside move about and they dont squeeze, i just stick a needle in mine and then squeeze


----------



## pea head

A big fcuk off pair of pliers.


----------



## Craig660

Boils ???? what on my forhead ??

You messing about beforei go sticking needles in myself


----------



## a.notherguy

you can borrow my gf. she will have the time of her life trying to get something out of them lol


----------



## gym rat

on your head? naw i get mine on my shoulders,


----------



## Craig660

What about savlon cream or something, i really need em gone lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

I get them on my forehead all the time.

Rock hard but with no head on them so you can't squeeze them. :cursing:


----------



## gym rat

my gf has this cream from lancolm or whatever its called that brings boils and bleamishes to a head, think its like 15quid a small tube but works wonders on my back.


----------



## Guest

I know what you mean... i hate black heads... specially right now, cause its hot. Or them lumps sometimes that you gets, and you just knows its going to be a massive spot!

Just wash your face with soap, use scrubber for face. I feel up a sink with a bit of hot water and sprinkle some Tea Tree Oil... and usually wash my face with it before bed, and top of my back cause get blackheads or spots there sometimes...

Works quiet well...


----------



## Craig660

Any ideas if you can buy this cream in boots etc ?

Cheers


----------



## kitten30

Could they be insect bites? If so don't squeeze them, apply anthisan.


----------



## Uzi

if they are boils then the way to bring em tp the top is get really hot damp towel and soack over the boil 6 to 7 times through out the day


----------



## Ashcrapper

headbutt something dead hard. make sure you get photos before and after for us all. good luck pal


----------



## Jungle

Squeezing them wont get rid of them, you will just burst the capillaries around it and make it spread.

Keep them clean and dry, will probably go in a couple of days


----------



## Irish Beast

Wear a wrestling mask to the date. She will think you have a wicked sense of humour.

If you put her in a figure four leg lock at the end of the night then even better.


----------



## Fragjuice

Cancel your date m8 :crying:

Then get a Dyson on those boils! :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## 15876

Squeezing isnt best but for date emergency get rid of it.

If it has any yellow visible in it read on if not look below this part of the post.

Put warm towel over spot leave on for 10 mins. Have needle thats been dipped in boiling water ready and burst the side, not top of spot. Squeeze crap out using cotton bud. Wipe away, stuff then wash face. Apply tea tree oil to spot frequently then it will not get infected and redness will die down.

If no yellow showing, its not as easy. Best thing to do, apply sudocreme frequently through day and nite, use tea tree oil to reduce redness, do not squeeze this type of spot as it wont work and will look worse.


----------



## gb666

Tea tree oil or witch hazel


----------



## whackedout

:



Irish Beast said:


> Wear a wrestling mask to the date. She will think you have a wicked sense of humour.
> 
> If you put her in a figure four leg lock at the end of the night then even better.


I am backing this idea. Absolute genius. :lol:


----------



## DB

a.notherguy said:


> you can borrow my gf. she will have the time of her life trying to get something out of them lol


Yep and mine! cnuts!


----------



## TprLG

Uzi said:


> if they are boils then the way to bring em tp the top is get really hot damp towel and soack over the boil 6 to 7 times through out the day


This!

I just dip a flannel into boiling water and hold it on the spot. Keep doing it throughout the day. It draws all the [email protected] to the surface. By tomorrow you should have a nice big squeezable whitehead. I did it on my susterlast night and it worked a treat.


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> Yep and mine! cnuts!


 :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Prodiver

OK... Blind spots - those which don't come to a head - usually contain different bacteria from those which do, and they're often fecal - from your arse.

They're transferred to and around other parts of your body, like your face, by your hands, or lying on a place where your arse has been, like your bed.

Fecal bacteria on the glutes are often implicated in abscesses.

Always wash your hands well after taking a shit - it's not big, manly, hygienic or clever not to.

If you only knew the amount of bacteria on lavatory door handles...

If a blind spot doesn't subside in a day ot two you can lance it carefully, as described above.

Swab the area well with Listerine before and after, and use a hypodermic needle fresh out of its pack for lancing.

Piercing the side of the spot is more effective at getting all the pus out. Don't squeeze too hard!


----------



## Ashcrapper

are you saying hes full of sh1t?


----------



## Prodiver

Ashcrapper said:


> are you saying hes full of sh1t?


Arf arf! :laugh:


----------



## nibbsey

Right, here is the best solution for all spotty skin complaints.

1) 1 pint of boling hot water in a bowl.

2) All of or at least a pint of your first thing in the morning urine, you know the strong stuff.

3) let it cool to the touch.

4) Dab of affected area with a clean flanel.

2 days and spots will be clear!


----------



## Ashcrapper

have i misunderstood that or are you suggesting he rubs p1ss on his face in the morning?


----------



## Prodiver

nibbsey said:


> Right, here is the best solution for all spotty skin complaints.
> 
> 1) 1 pint of boling hot water in a bowl.
> 
> 2) All of or at least a pint of your first thing in the morning urine, you know the strong stuff.
> 
> 3) let it cool to the touch.
> 
> 4) Dab of affected area with a clean flanel.
> 
> 2 days and spots will be clear!


Hehe - this is the old version of skin medications containing urea...


----------



## PHMG

I wear so much foundation, it don't matter how many spots i get!


----------



## Gym Bunny

They sound like either boils or insect bites.

Go to Boots and get magnesium sulphate paste for boils and carbuncles (love that word)

The paste will draw the swelling out, cheap and effective.


----------



## Prodiver

Gym Bunny said:


> They sound like either boils or insect bites.
> 
> Go to Boots and get magnesium sulphate paste for boils and carbuncles (love that word)
> 
> The paste will draw the swelling out, cheap and effective.


Yes.

A quick version of this is to mix some talcum powder to a paste with some aftershave.


----------



## nibbsey

Ashcrapper said:


> have i misunderstood that or are you suggesting he rubs p1ss on his face in the morning?


Fvck yeah why not, he's spotty, smells of pi$$ the date won't be around for long, worry over.

Anyway if he's that desperate he'll try anything. LOL


----------



## Ashcrapper

HAHAHAHAA!!! superb


----------



## Craig660

HAHAH im gonna give the **** a miss a rekon,

Thanks for responses, im starting to think it may be insect bites as sleeping with window open.

Anyway dates off, pretty ****ed off!!


----------



## jimbo_

First thing that popped into my mind if you can't pop em and they are hard to the touch was sebaceous cysts, just ****ty little sacks of sebum(pus) that are semi-solid and won't come out unless cut out (check youtube if you have a good m8 and a strong stomach). Maybe it is just a bite thou, try a heat-pack before anything imo


----------

